# Handing in my badge



## Flatlander (Jul 5, 2006)

Due to my commitments to my growing financial practice and various other real life commitments, I have decided to step down as a moderator at Martial Talk.  This decision was not entered into lightly.  

I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank all of you who have made my time here as a member of the staff rewarding and enjoyable.  I would especially like to thank Bob and Seig, as well as the rest of the staff for being so easy to work with.  I will remain as a Supporting Member, and a Mentor by the looks of things, and will endeavour to remain a positive contributing member of this board.

Again, thank you all for your support.  I have greatly enjoyed the opportunity.

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Due to my commitments to my growing financial practice and various other real life commitments, I have decided to step down as a moderator at Martial Talk. This decision was not entered into lightly.
> 
> I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank all of you who have made my time here as a member of the staff rewarding and enjoyable. I would especially like to thank Bob and Seig, as well as the rest of the staff for being so easy to work with. I will remain as a Supporting Member, and a Mentor by the looks of things, and will endeavour to remain a positive contributing member of this board.
> 
> ...




Dan,

Life happens and we all must go with the flow and adjust to new situations as we go forward. 

I wish you and your family the best. Please always stop by when you can and continue to be a positive member and influence to this site.

Thank you
:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for your efforts and good luck with everything!


----------



## Carol (Jul 5, 2006)

You will be missed terribly.  

Wish you the best of luck and don't be a stranger, eh?


----------



## MJS (Jul 5, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Due to my commitments to my growing financial practice and various other real life commitments, I have decided to step down as a moderator at Martial Talk. This decision was not entered into lightly.
> 
> I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank all of you who have made my time here as a member of the staff rewarding and enjoyable. I would especially like to thank Bob and Seig, as well as the rest of the staff for being so easy to work with. I will remain as a Supporting Member, and a Mentor by the looks of things, and will endeavour to remain a positive contributing member of this board.
> 
> ...


 
Dan,

It was great having the chance to work with you on the forum.  I wish you the very best with all that you having going on at this time.  Please don't be a stranger and pop in when you can.

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Jul 5, 2006)

Good luck with your new endeavors.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 5, 2006)

I wish you the and your family the best in life and i will miss your input you have always been thoughtful in you discussions


----------



## Lisa (Jul 5, 2006)

:asian:  good luck Dan


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 5, 2006)

best of luck, and stop in when ya can


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 5, 2006)

Good luck with your endeavors, Dan.  You will be missed by the Mod Squad.  Hopefully, we'll still see you around the forum.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 5, 2006)

Dan...best wishes bro.

Paul Janulis


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2006)

Dan, I'm pleased your business is going SO well for you.  It's great news, really.  We will miss you severely as a moderator here cuz you rock that way.  

Rock on! :mp5:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm glad your business is doing so well. You will be SORELY missed on staff, though! Good luck and take care.

On edit: 

Uh, Lisa, now that you're a Super Moderator (congratulations, BTW), do you still _really, really_ have to have that psychotic pooch as an avatar?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm very happy for you Dan  You've earned it~!!  Best luck in your life and glad you're sticking around as a mentor

~Tess


----------



## Brother John (Jul 6, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Due to my commitments to my growing financial practice and various other real life commitments, I have decided to step down as a moderator at Martial Talk. This decision was not entered into lightly.
> 
> I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank all of you who have made my time here as a member of the staff rewarding and enjoyable. I would especially like to thank Bob and Seig, as well as the rest of the staff for being so easy to work with. I will remain as a Supporting Member, and a Mentor by the looks of things, and will endeavour to remain a positive contributing member of this board.
> 
> ...


WOW....
Loss for MT, but it sure is good to hear that your financial business is doing well!!!  Good for you!

I think you've done a good job here, from all that I've seen. Level-headed and fair, and good in the discussions. I hope we'll still get to read posts and replies from you on a regular basis!
Be well my brother

Your Brother
John


----------



## Kreth (Jul 6, 2006)

Best of luck with the new opportunity. Good to know you'll be hanging around as a mentor. Of course you do realize this means you're responsible for fetching drinks for the mods, right?

:uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 6, 2006)

Well Dan, life has a way of getting in the way sometimes, lol. It's nice to know that in your case life is taking a good turn instead of taking you away because of not so good things. Congrats on your business success, it's good to know we'll still see you around. You've always been a fantastic asset to the board. :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I'm glad your business is doing so well. You will be SORELY missed on staff, though! Good luck and take care.
> 
> On edit:
> 
> Uh, Lisa, now that you're a Super Moderator (congratulations, BTW), do you still _really, really_ have to have that psychotic pooch as an avatar?



Even moreso now


----------



## stickarts (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for all that you did for MT and good luck!!


----------



## Jimi (Jul 6, 2006)

Best of luck man. PEACE


----------



## Gemini (Jul 6, 2006)

Hope everything works out well for you, Dan!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 6, 2006)

It sounds like you made a good choice for yourself & your family. You will be missed in that role.


----------



## Drac (Jul 7, 2006)

The best of luck to you...May you live as long as you want, but never want as long as you live...


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words.  A heartfelt thanks to all of you who have consistently taken time out of your day to contribute to Martial Talk in a positive fashion.  This is a community that I won't ever leave, as long as it's here.  I'll just be a retiree, that's all.


----------

